

Digg, Inc. Lays off 10% of Company Staff - Ascendancy
http://www.insidethewebb.com/2010/05/digg-inc-lays-off-company-staff/

======
Super_Jambo
So that means Digg employed over 100 people prior to this? With Reddit doing a
similar job and they employing 7? Theories on what the extra 93 people are
doing?

~~~
alanstorm
Infrastructure to support Digg's more aggressive media and business
initiatives.

Digg also has to run its own administration infrastructure while Reedit gets
the benefit of being a subsidiary of Conde Nast.

Plus, of course, Digg got more funding and you have to do something with all
that money :)

------
nmaillet
Reddit really knows how to run a company

